# D5W in normal saline vs normal saline



## coolidge (Aug 13, 2007)

What deter,omes your selection of D5W in normal saline vs the use of normal saline?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 13, 2007)

Protocol...
There is not much difference from saline and D5W, both are technically isotonic, however of course there is 5 grams of glucose suspended per 1000ml of water.  Be AWARE there is a difference of D5 in Saline D5NaCL.  As well some medications can be only mixed with D5W and some only with saline.. 

D5w used to be a favorite, when everyone assumed since it was glucose molecule would transport the medication across the cell barrier faster, but most practitioners changed about 20 years ago to saline.

R/r911


----------

